# Paph venustum from S.Himalaya of Tibet



## yijiawang (Jan 30, 2012)

I went to Tibet in the last year, across one snow mountain, I reach S.Himalaya in the head of July. A really rain forest jungle breed many tropical biology include slipper orchid and tiger. 

Brought several plants of Paph venustum from Tibet, they are in flower now.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 30, 2012)

It's funny, it was just last night that I saw someone offering them on E-bay for some very very high price. I almost think it was $750.

I stand corrected, it's listed for $59 on e-bay.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2012)

Very colorful! The trek seems very hard core!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Great colour on the flowers! Wonderful. 

I would like to see that part of the world some day.


----------



## Marc (Jan 30, 2012)

yijiawang said:


> I went to Tibet in the last year, across one snow mountain, I reach S.Himalaya in the head of July. A really rain forest jungle breed many tropical biology include slipper orchid and tiger.
> 
> Brought several plants of Paph venustum from Tibet, they are in flower now.



I've never seen such a wonderfull red pouch on venustum. Too bad that we wont be seeing these in Europe due to Cites.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 30, 2012)

:drool::drool: not only the red pouch, how about the color around the edge of the pouch? :drool: 
Almost puts the colorful clones we're use to seeing to a bit drab.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 30, 2012)

WOW! I agree, our USA venustums seem very drab!

I NEED one of these!


----------



## Jorch (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful saturated color on these flowers!!


----------



## Dido (Jan 30, 2012)

Great one congrats Yijia


----------



## W. Beetus (Jan 30, 2012)

Stunning coloration!


----------



## John M (Jan 30, 2012)

Gorgeous flower!!! Yijiawang, it seems to me that there is a good market for seeds from this flower. Why don't you self it and sell/mail seeds to people who are interested? Sharing the seeds would help to protect and preserve this wonderful variety of venustum.


----------



## Stone (Jan 30, 2012)

Fantasic colour!!!! I bought one called: var. Bhutanense. I hope its like that:drool::drool:


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats super pink. I haven't seen one as dark as these.

Var bhutanensis is new to me. I checked it out and it was nice.


----------



## John M (Jan 30, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Var bhutanensis is new to me. I checked it out and it was nice.


 How about a link?


----------



## eggshells (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvinoz/5974126382/


----------



## John M (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you, eggshells.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2012)

Impressive!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 30, 2012)

The colour is AMAZING!:drool:


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jan 30, 2012)

Wooooooooow!!! Is the photo true to the real color? It's Lovely!!!


----------



## yijiawang (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank every one enjoy these pictures, yes it is a hard trip because without any car or horse can be available in 4days, altitude from 4300 to 600meters. There are many amazing biology in this area, most of them never seen before. Please permit me to upload some pictures no on slipper orchid~ 

Yes I have make self-fertile for these flower, hope successful.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2012)

Must have been a very hard but grandiose trip!!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing, gorgeous flower! I've never seen a venustum with such vivid color and nice proportions. In that climate,
how did you transport the plants without damage?


----------



## yijiawang (Jan 31, 2012)

abax said:


> Amazing, gorgeous flower! I've never seen a venustum with such vivid color and nice proportions. In that climate,
> how did you transport the plants without damage?



Bareroot plant is easy to be brought, just need avoid frozen when across snow mountain. A little dry is better so that avoid rot. Paphs really easy to grow~ I brought Primular too but all failure.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 31, 2012)

What an amazing trip! Wow!

Did you see a Yeti?


----------



## Clark (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, with an exponent!!!


----------



## Paul (Feb 1, 2012)

They are extremly nice!! I love the dark pouch. You have to breed them, they are gorgeous!!


----------



## McPaph (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow really nice color


----------



## emydura (Feb 3, 2012)

That red pouch is amazing.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 4, 2012)

If the photos show the colours exactly than is this an extraordinary clone of P. venustum ! Very impressive !


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2020)

yijiawang said:


> Bareroot plant is easy to be brought, just need avoid frozen when across snow mountain. A little dry is better so that avoid rot. Paphs really easy to grow~ I brought Primular too but all failure.


I know this is a very old thread, but I was wondering if YiJiaWang has flowered the selfies of these Tibetan venustums yet?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2020)

He has moved


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I know this is a very old thread, but I was wondering if YiJiaWang has flowered the selfies of these Tibetan venustums yet?


Try asking Fred Clarke, he has similarly dark ones. Maybe he has a division he's willing to sell.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2020)

Hakone said:


> He has moved


Do you know where? Originally he posted from Beijing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 4, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Try asking Fred Clarke, he has similarly dark ones. Maybe he has a division he's willing to sell.


I have already asked Fred for seedlings and division of SVO. He’s looking into it. Thanks for the tip still!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2020)

Ngoc Lan Nursery


----------



## Hakone (Apr 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Do you know where? Originally he posted from Beijing.



I have had no contact with him for 5 years


----------



## Hien (Apr 4, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Do you know where? Originally he posted from Beijing.


how to contact you Leslie? the new "start a conversation" doesn't seem to work well like the old "slippertalk message" feature, I tried but the message I sent to you does not work!


----------



## Hakone (Apr 5, 2020)

Someone reported him to the police in Germany


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Hien said:


> how to contact you Leslie? the new "start a conversation" doesn't seem to work well like the old "slippertalk message" feature, I tried but the message I sent to you does not work!


Hien, I have been trying to learn PM here but looks like it does not exist. Perhaps post on my wall convo?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Someone reported him to the police in Germany


That's awful. Did this guy with the red pouch venustum move and live in Germany? 
Seems like the stories of Germany raids of nurseries is not an isolated incident.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Hakone said:


> Ngoc Lan Nursery


Beautiful! Is there a link to nursery?


----------



## Hakone (Apr 5, 2020)

see

*Orchid Fever *
Eric Hansen
Paperback


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Hakone said:


> see
> 
> *Orchid Fever *
> Eric Hansen
> Paperback


I don’t think it was Popow with this red pouch venustums?


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Beautiful! Is there a link to nursery?


there are two Ngoc Lan which I am aware of , for what I understand any nurseries or individuals can buy and sell any orchids/plants (whether from forest harvested by minority tribal peoples or artificially raised) freely and legally within Vietnam . The only places peoples are not allowed to harvest plants/animals are the special set aside National Reserve Parks.
this one is an orchid nursery
https://www.facebook.com/ngoclanvien181dinhthon/posts/426161864191747/
there is a translation button at the end of the vietnamese article, however the translation is by machine so you have to be aware of the nuance for example in Vietnamese the term "Chơi hoa lan" word for word or mot a` mot it is "playing flower orchid" however to be what it really means , a human translator would say " orchid collecting hobby"
this one I am not sure
https://www.facebook.com/orchid.ngoclan
the flowery style names sake such as "Ngoc Lan" translated as "jade orchid" or other orchids are popular, so it may not indicate a nursery.


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> That's awful. Did this guy with the red pouch venustum move and live in Germany?
> Seems like the stories of Germany raids of nurseries is not an isolated incident.


 I have to say:
why?
he is a Chinese, who lives in China, if my assumption is correct, the rule in China and other Southeast Asians countries might not be too different from Vietnam, which is perfectly normal to own or purchase orchids harvested from forest by the local peoples (with exception of national parks) when I was young in Vietnam, I remember my own grand father and my uncle have overhead treillis structure full of forest orchid plants, once a year at the blooming season, my uncle would make a trek to the highland to hunt and buy orchids from the highland tribal peoples .
Someone in Germany, report a Chinese person who lives and collect orchids in china to the German Police no less, is a little bit over the top.


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I don’t think it was Popow with this red pouch venustums?


neither do i, for one thing, if Mr. Boscha has one of these tibetan orchids, he would have selfing it to generate thousand of plants to be available for everyone already by now.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 5, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/orchid.ngoclan = https://www.facebook.com/ngoclanvien181dinhthon/posts/426161864191747/

She buys from Taiwan and deflash in Viet Nam


----------



## Hakone (Apr 5, 2020)

Someone in Germany reported him.

" Vietnam, which is perfectly normal to own or purchase orchids harvested from forest by the local peoples (with exception of national parks) " . correct


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Hien said:


> there are two Ngoc Lan which I am aware of , for what I understand any nurseries or individuals can buy and sell any orchids/plants (whether from forest harvested by minority tribal peoples or artificially raised) freely and legally within Vietnam . The only places peoples are not allowed to harvest plants/animals are the special set aside National Reserve Parks.
> this one is an orchid nursery
> https://www.facebook.com/ngoclanvien181dinhthon/posts/426161864191747/
> there is a translation button at the end of the vietnamese article, however the translation is by machine so you have to be aware of the nuance for example in Vietnamese the term "Chơi hoa lan" word for word or mot a` mot it is "playing flower orchid" however to be what it really means , a human translator would say " orchid collecting hobby"
> ...


Thanks for the links. The first one had great hangianums and jackii albums. 

Political differences in collection of wild orchids by natives is a very controversial topic. It is a practice that is done regardless of world view. The only way to spin a positive narrative is that hopefully those orchids are saved and propagated by responsible orchidophiles.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 5, 2020)

Hien said:


> neither do i, for one thing, if Mr. Boscha has one of these tibetan orchids, he would have selfing it to generate thousand of plants to be available for everyone already by now.


Indeed you are correct. And there is none of these around.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 7, 2020)

from another Laos Nuresery

https://www.facebook.com/magnetic.field.1


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks for link. I have to go to Laos now lol


----------

